# Linux Sur mon mac a partir d'une clé bootable



## louloudu6919 (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème, j'ai installé ubuntu sur une clè usb ((a partir d'un windows)) l'installation s'est déroulée parfaitement il n'y a eu aucun problème, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour démarrer mon power mac G5 a partir de la clé pour avoir linux et vérifier que ma clé fonctionne ((Le windows a un problème de démarrage dus au grub donc nous sommes entrain de le réparer))

Je souhaiterais savoir comment faire pour booter sur la clé  merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Avril 2010)

Ce n'est hélas pas possible surun mac à processeur PPC  seul les mac à processeur intel peuvent booter en USB. Les mac PPC ne peuvent booter qu'en firewire

De plus sur PPC G5 oublie les dernières versions de Linux elles ne sont pas compatibles.


----------



## louloudu6919 (3 Mai 2010)

D'accord merci beaucoup   ((j'ai opté pour vmware ... ce qui est dix fois plus simple ^^))


----------



## daffyb (3 Mai 2010)

louloudu6919 a dit:


> D'accord merci beaucoup   ((j'ai opté pour vmware ... ce qui est dix fois plus simple ^^))



heuuuuu t'es sur d'avoir un G5 ?? parce que VMWare c'est Intel only


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Mai 2010)

exact... du coup ce qui j'ai dis n'est plus tout à faitjuste...


----------



## daffyb (3 Mai 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> exact... du coup ce qui j'ai dis n'est plus tout à faitjuste...



ouais, mais c'est pas vraiment de ta faute


----------



## louloudu6919 (5 Mai 2010)

Oui j'ai bien un G5 mais je n'ai pas mis VMWare sur celui-là j'ai mis VMWare sur un PC portable ...
((je sait bien que vmware est seulement pour intel j'ai cherché désespérément un emulateur linux pour un powermac enfin bref dans tout les cas j'ai opté pour VM.

Merci.


----------

